# FLOW with Burton ICS channel board



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with using non-Burton bindings on an EST board. You'll lose some of the adjustability that EST/ICS offers, but otherwise no real difference.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Those bindings mount on an ICS board without adapter plates. Works out of the box.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+ 1 The binding plates that came with those Flows are channel compatible.


----------

